# Warp 9 needs coolant system?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

tido said:


> Simple question looking for simple answer! Would I need to install a coolant system with a warp 9 motor?
> 
> I would run with about 144 volts 100 aha batteries.


Hi tido,

Are you talking about a coolant system for the motor? The Warp9 is a ventilated fan cooled DC motor (with the fan internally shaft mounted). Normally, it cools itself. If your duty cycle (how you run the motor) dictates, you can force ventilate with a special coverband, duct and separate blower. That would be necessary if you operate at high loads at low RPM, or excessive loads at any RPM, or need to duct clean air to the motor. Coolant typically infers liquid. These commutator DC motors would be difficult to say the least to liquid cool.

If you have a typical EV car conversion, just keep the motor RPM up above 2000 or 2500 RPM at cruise speed and allow it to breath clean air and you'll be O.K. I think the Warp9 has a temp sensor installed, so monitor it to be sure.

Regards,

major


----------



## tido (Sep 20, 2011)

major said:


> Hi tido,
> 
> Are you talking about a coolant system for the motor? The Warp9 is a ventilated fan cooled DC motor (with the fan internally shaft mounted). Normally, it cools itself. If your duty cycle (how you run the motor) dictates, you can force ventilate with a special coverband, duct and separate blower. That would be necessary if you operate at high loads at low RPM, or excessive loads at any RPM, or need to duct clean air to the motor. Coolant typically infers liquid. These commutator DC motors would be difficult to say the least to liquid cool.
> 
> ...


Yes I wanted to know if I would need to blow air in it or not. I am planing on converting a miata thus staying as light as possible and keeping the rpm high enough so I guess I won't need the extra equipment but do I need to have air intake or it is fine as it is?


----------



## Snakub (Sep 8, 2008)

This is interesting and I have never gotten a straight answer on it could you wrap tight around the motor and tack it in certain place to run coolant through it?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

tido said:


> Yes I wanted to know if I would need to blow air in it or not. I am planing on converting a miata thus staying as light as possible and keeping the rpm high enough so I guess I won't need the extra equipment but do I need to have air intake or it is fine as it is?


Well you should not install the motor in an enclosed box. But usually under-hood installations where the air is exchanged with outside is sufficient.


----------



## tido (Sep 20, 2011)

major said:


> Well you should not install the motor in an enclosed box. But usually under-hood installations where the air is exchanged with outside is sufficient.


About the not installing it is enclosed box, they have some stupid rules here that I have to do so. haha so many things that give the result that, in the province of quebec, there is only 1 "legal" electric car conversion..... (You don't wanna look at the list of things we have to do)

But I do know a few that didn't say they converted their car to the SAAQ.....


----------



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

I drove 1300 miles until now with the warp9 installed.
The protection plate under the motor was changed to the "diesel"-version to get more protection from water and dirt.
But beyond this, I did nothing extra, so the motor breathes like out of the factory.
Perhaps I'll take it apart early next year to check the brushes and install a air filter or a forced air cooling, but until now, everything works great.


----------



## Brute Force (Aug 28, 2010)

Tido,

Enclosed is not the same as sealed. You can enclose the motor, specifically to prevent accidental contact with dangerous voltages, and still have plenty of ventilation for the motor.


----------

